# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  muler une touche du clavier par le port //

## zileg

Bonjour,

Dans une installation audio, je cherche  remplacer lappui sur la barre despacement du clavier dun PC pour lancer une fonction dun logiciel, par un changement dtat (de la pin 2 par ex) dune entre du port parallle (connecteur SubD 25 points). 
En clair, muler une touche du clavier par une pin du port parallle.
Quelle est selon vous, la mthode la plus simple ?

Merci.

----------


## ALT

Intercepter l'interruption du port parallle (IRQ 7), vrifier que la bonne pinouille est  1, puis envoyer le caractre voulu (ici : espace) dans le tampon du clavier, enfin dclencher l'interruption clavier (IRQ 1) afin de prvenir le systme de la modification.
Ceci ne peut videmment fonctionner que dans un environnement monotche (DOS, par exemple).

Pour un systme plus srieux, c'est autre chose : il faut intercepter les vnements lis au port parallle, puis vrifier que le la bonne pinouille est active, puis provoquer un vnement clavier, avec le bon caractre associ.
L, pour les dtails, a dpend surtout du systme utilis.

Bon courage

----------


## zileg

Merci ALT,

Evidemment c'est avec Windows XP SP2 !!!!
Une question se pose, o intercepter la pinouille en question. Une dll bien nomme ...

A+

----------

